
It is extremely unlikely that any other TLDs will be created. - georgel
https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc1591
======
trishume
The name on this post is misleading, it should probably at least have a [1994]
at the end. But AFAIK it also contradicts the HN rule to have the title be the
page title, although just an RFC number would be a confusing title.

